# CVA wolf issue



## Hunter (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a brand new cva wolf stainless. I shoot two 777 pellets and power belt 295 grn.   The bullet will not seat after the first shot unless I run several patches down the barrel first. bullet goes down easy until its about 1 to 2 inches from seating, then it will not budge. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a CVA Wolf with blue barrel.  I use White Hot Pellets and these days I  always run an patch through the barrel after each shot.  If I don’t, the second shot takes everything Iv’e got to seat the bullet, and 3rd Shot is dang near impossible to seat.  I learned this the hard way while hog hunting in a target rich environment.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 31, 2018)

Is that a problem caused by using pellets ?   I ask because I know nothing about the pellets , I use 2F blackpowder in my muzzleloader, which isn't a CVA,  but have not had similar issues ?  Or are CVA barrels not uniformly bored ?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 31, 2018)

Different brands of muzzleloaders have slightly different bore diameters even within the same caliber.  Try switching to saboted rounds because you can order sabots that are thicker or thinner if you need to.  I think this is where I learned about it:

http://www.barnesbullets.com/muzzleloaders/


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 31, 2018)

Chuck hawks rifle page has some great info on this. It also has some great resources for different size projectiles and sabots.


----------



## density1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Do a search on "Triple 7 crud ring".


----------



## rosewood (Nov 2, 2018)

I had same issue in my CVA Wolf using 250 grain SST sabots in mine with T7 pellets.  Switched to BH209 and fired 6-8 shots without any cleaning required (could probably shoot more, but that is all I ever shoot in 1 sitting).  Sure the T7 is easier to load the first time, but the hassle of cleaning isn't worth it.  You get more velocity with the BH209 to boot.

Rosewood


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 2, 2018)

My CVA Wolf loves the TC Shockwaves. I shoot 2, 50 grain Pyrodex pellets under the 250 grain bullet. I get about 8 shots before the sabot sticks very badly. Couple patches through and its like new.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 2, 2018)

That begs the question, are T7 pellets dirtier than Pyrodex pellets?   I have never used Pyrodex.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 2, 2018)

As mentioned above, Blackhorn 209 will solve a lot of problems with residue.  However, it needs a really hot spark to ignite or you'll have some hang fires.  You have to use true shotgun primers rather than muzzleloader primers, CCI 209M and Federal 209A.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 2, 2018)

I might regret it one day, but I have never used anything but W209 primers in any muzzle loader and have never had a hangfire.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 2, 2018)

IDK honestly. Pyrodex is pretty dirty. I use Federal primers and you cannot see through the hole in the plug after 2 shots but even then there is no hesitation when it fires, just boom.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 2, 2018)

rosewood said:


> I might regret it one day, but I have never used anything but W209 primers in any muzzle loader and have never had a hangfire.



I never had a hang fire until I switched to Blackhorn.  My second shot took 3 or 4 primers to go off.  Switched to CCI shotgun primers and not a problem since.  Blackhorn specifically says to only use those two primers I mentioned with their powder.  I guess the stuff is just really hard to light.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 2, 2018)

Its the crude ring caused by all pellets!! Switch to Blackhorn 209 and you will not ever have this problem again.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have never had an issue with pyrodex pellets. I used to put 5-6 shots through my 45 cal cva optima at the range before hitting it a few times with a brush or patch. I just bought a Wolf to replace that one (stolen) and plan to use the same thing. I've always shot pyrodex with power belts. Side note, lots of people complain about Powerbelts, and they shooting either the wrong bullet or wrong load. They make specific bullets for magnum loads and others for standard loads. They also specify certain bullets for certain types of game.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 9, 2018)

I shoot a .270 AiroTip with 80 grains of Powdex in my Persuit and shoots like a champ? Got this buck and hog in BP season this ye


----------



## Curvebow05 (Nov 14, 2018)

Follow up on my previous comment, my new Wolf is much harder to load after 1-2 shots than my previous Optima. When sighting it in I actually found the same issue you had shooting 2 pyrodex pellets with a 245gr Powerbelt. On another note, the Doe I shot Sunday, was DRT with a perfect shot. I'm liking the results.


----------

